

Hotmail, MSN, SkyDrive down due to power outage - sarnowski
http://twitter.com/#!/hotmail/status/112015995744432128

======
sarnowski
may be connected to
[http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/09/09/california.power.outage...](http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/09/09/california.power.outages/)

